# Augusts POM winners



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

By CaysE's request last month this months announcement will be simple and quick.

Third place for the month of Aug is Leveldrummer with this great entry









Second place for the month of AUG is reefneck with this entry









and the winner of the POM for August is Ihavecrabs with this photo









Looks like another great month with tough photos. They keep getting harder and harder month by month. 

Dont forget to enter to win the september POM contest and see how you do.
Also stop by the archive section to see all the other entries.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/archived-photos.html


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

LOL, I appreciate being considered! 

Congrats, Ihavecrabs!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Crikey! Beaten by a Dragonette! Great pick crabs....Congrats.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks for the win guy's/gals as always thier are some good pics to go up against. enough of the boring announcements already, lets have more suspense next month.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea i rather enjoyed docs suspenseful build-up to the winner announcement, but either way great pics everyone.....congrats on the win ihavecrabs,


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

A question; are there themes? Or is it salt-water only? Or did it just work out that way this time?


Zoe


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are no themes, accept that it must be of a tank inhabitant. Just turned out that the best pics were of sw. I believe there were a few fw pics also.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm i should change my tank backgrounds so i'm allowed to post more pics :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually fourth place was a freshwater picture.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Darn! I thought I was going to be able to sue for discrimination 

Really though, fab pics.... colour colour and COLOUR, eh?


----------

